# What did you think of the duck numbers?



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I personally thought the duck numbers were way down around Lakota compared to years past. I also thought the pressure was really high, with alot more posted land.

We shot ducks and could have easily shot a limit of various species but overall I was pretty disappointed. The tornados of mallards were pretty much nonexistant.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I didn't get out until sunday, but thought duck #'s were low around max to douglas. I didn't see one large feed of ducks.

Talked to my brother also and up around rock lake he said there was nothing. No geese and very few ducks....looks like a dissapointing season unless manitoba produced more than i think.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

They'll be down. Just a matter of time.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We saw decent duck numbers the 1st day in Montes area, but didn't shoot many, and then on Sunday saw less ducks but had more committ to the decoys. Not huge mallrd numbers though, and with any more pressure they will be gone soon!!!!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

It was a teal shoot in my area.. Sounded like a war for the first two hours.. Did manage to bag a few red legs though..


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm from the Lakota area and can tell you one of the reasons there's a lot more posted land is that the guiding business has really taken off. There is one big guide business that began last year leasing up land (previously had just hunted his own) and there are 3 others that I know of operating around there (all new in the past 4 years). Sad to see, IMO. Duck numbers overall seem down, although they were very congested. We had 12 guys in our group so we split up, one group had 10 and shot 58 (we had one good field for ducks and one for geese - only 2 of us wanted to shoot geese) ducks, while my group (just 2 of us) got 5 ducks and a limit of geese, including one snow.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Although we did very well on Saturday, I still think 90% of it was scouting. We found a Mallard feed and camped out at the field the night before the opener! Saw a few nice swarms of Mallards, but certainly not like back in the day! Do I think it's going to be a tough season? Yes! Case in point on Sunday, we set up within 10 miles of where we were on Saturday and we saw just a small fraction of the birds we saw on Saturday! Birds get scattered after getting piss pounded and they are few and far between! Add and extra 40 thousand hunter next week and it's going to be rough going!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Talked to a few people that came out to the west cnetral zone of minnesota from the twin cities.. "We don't understand, last weekend we came out here and did some scouting.. Ducks and geese were all over our pond. We shot 5 times and didn't have any ducks come back to our pond."" 
No kidding you just blew the roost.

Also thanks for the the great hunt as we were in a transition slough. Came in like a charm after you fired your 5 shots.. Bad thing is that most of these birds are most likely in NW Iowa now!!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not allowed to say.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Duck numbers really disappointed me. You really had to look for those good mallard feeds. After this weekend there wont be any birds left in the state and thats that. We got them while the gettin was good boys. HAHAHA


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

So anyone goin to watch the boat parade this weekend :lol: ................


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The duck numbers are way way down. There is like nothing flying anywhere. Any moron who posts that they shot anything, let alone a limit, is a liar. I doubt more than a few spoonies were bagged in the entire state. Everything is in Canada or SD.

I sure hope the "boat parade" isn't spurred on or encouraged by all the liars posting about their imaginary limits. They will be very disappointed this coming weekend. They would be much better off elsewhere. 
M.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Boat Parade... :lol:

That is focken funny!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

You're right MRN, I didn't see a thing this weekend.

Anyone want to help me put up "Welcome to North Dakota" signs on I-94 by Alexandria and on HWY 2 by Bagley on Wednesday afternoon and "Welcome to Montana" signs by Moorhead and EGF.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

smalls said:


> Anyone want to help me put up "Welcome to North Dakota" signs on I-94 by Alexandria and on HWY 2 by Bagley on Wednesday afternoon and "Welcome to Montana" signs by Moorhead and EGF.


That's genius! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have heard the same thing this morning. Plenty of hunters, but fewer ducks around. I hope to get out this week and take a look since we couldn't over opener. This could be a really disappointing fall for those coming from out of state, especially since the hunting has been good the last few years.....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hopefully they wait until I can get back home next weekend. Can't wait to watch my weim make her first water retrieve while the water isn't too cold for her!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

You guys are unbelievable...The two people I hunt with out there said there are ducks everywhere...but I like your tactics of keeping the NRs out of the state....genious!

:beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think it really depends on where you hunted. I did hear good reports from some guys but in some areas it was really really poor.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I think I saw the biggest waterfowl migration I have ever seen this weekend. They were all traveling NW along I-94, each carrying 2 boats, 2 wheelers, one trailer full of decoys and 2 dogs; except for one guy who only had an empty trailer. I'd bet he was really bumbed when he found out he forgot his boats and decoys. :lol:

The duck hunting blew! It seemed like 2nd weekend. Nearly got skunked on Sunday if not for jumping 3 woodies. We had to work pretty hard to get not many ducks. Mostly teal on Saturday. NEED MIGRANTS!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

JBAIN.....why don't you tell us "residents" where such good duck hunting can be had    .....i went out sunday and took the toilet bowl....thats right, the turd burglar....SKUNKED!!!!! How embarrasing.

I guess you could say i'm #5,000,000,000,000waterfowler. This keeps up and i'm stickin to golfing.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I am just relaying what I was told by my friends I hunt with that live there. I was not trying to start an arguement here. I just wish everone could get over the whole res vs NR thing.

They told me it was about the same as last year, which was not stellar by any stretch but we managed to get a fair amount of ducks.

I have been coming out there for many years and understand that it was a lot better hunting 10 years ago, but there are still plenty of ducks to shoot.

Sorry to hear you didn't get any.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You can shoot all the **** ducks you want.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Talk about slow!! Wait a couple of weeks - Then you might as well grab the rod. Saw lots of small ducks. Thank god the grouse did not let us down at $2 a gallon you need all the help u can get


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I will admit that their are ducks but no where near levels from previous years and after this weekend when there is a damn boat on every friggen slough there won't be many. So i plead to the boat boys all come this weekend find the millions of ducks, shot your cases of shells, make sure to skybust them at 60 yards, clean your shovlers, and then try the Medora area i here good things!!

Duckslayer,
Drop me a PM i would enjoy the parade, i'll bring the High Life. :beer: uke:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

MAYBE


----------



## rammy1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have been reading all of th posted forums the last couple of days - you get a mixed message from "the residents who had hunted opening weekend" I know for a fact that there are areas that residents hunted on opener which have a very high population of duck numbers and replied saying numbers were way low, I scouted opening weekend and put 1400 miles on vehicle scouting a large area, I was in many saloons and taverns over the weekend and I know for a fact that ducks are plentiful in many areas - NR's don't worry about the numbers - I will confirm though that some areas in the state are dry as a bone w/ no ducks around. I'm not saying where but there are plenty of ducks to shoot - and I will be there on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!
:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Remember though ( I know you all do ) that it isn't the #'s taken but the times had w/family and friends! Even when we get "skunked" it is better than being at work/school/etc...

Good times had by all is the name of the game ! :bartime:


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

You said Remmi_&_I! It is always nice to be rewarded for the hard work we put in to hunting, but in the end even if you don't bag anything.... could you imagine wanting to spend your time any other way.

Do your homework and you will usualy get a couple and that is fine by me.

"A bad day hunting is better than a great day working!!"


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I've spent time this Fall in three very ducky areas of the state, including two with good to great water. What I've seen for duck numbers matches the agencies' significantly lower forcasts.

Many R's in the area I was in this past weekend taking advantage of the sanity opportunities. There are still, by historical standards, decent numbers of ducks in certain areas, but that doesn't mean there's an un-ending number of places to hunt them. Every feed we found in about a 250 square mile area had been hunted by Sunday. Double (or better) that use next weekend with these lower duck numbers, and things are going to get very crowded and frustrating.

With less water, less ducks and likely similar pressure to last year, we should expect an even earlier/longer ND duck drought this season shortly after next weekend. SD waterfowlers, your welcome and get ready!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I went out for a morning scout and didn't find that many feeds. I did find a good cackler feed and watched a lot of cranes in a field...

A few teal are still around and the greenheads that I did see are starting to get green.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You guys should look at Goldy's hotspot map! Priceless info :rollin:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There are A LOT less ducks. Some of you guys are taking this the wrong way (specifically the NR's who have tried to make the discussion look like some kind of hoax to deter some from coming). Here's an example:

Say you had a $1,000,000 two years ago and now you've lost two-thirds of that so you're down to $333,000. You have A LOT less money...but by a homeless person's standards you still have plenty of money.

No one is saying that there isn't any ducks. There are however A LOT less. Still enough to shoot but enough of a difference to justify some cause for concern (hence this entire discussion). ESPECIALLY when there's significantly fewer ducks in area that had excellent water conditions all year. After the amount of pressure I saw in this area last year it makes me wonder if the fewer amount of ducks this year is attributed to a good chunk of the breeding stock being shot last year as a possible reason.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Just remember...they ain't fish. You can't throw it back if you don't want it. I think we all need to practice selective harvest when it comes to ducks this year. I have a baaaaaaddddd feeling next year could get worse. Lots of Hunters + Average to below average temporary wetlands= less production. I remember about 10?? years ago when the daily limit was like 3 ducks. I have a feeling were headed that direction again :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Jones,
That post is pure genius.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Our group hunted North of the Lakota area and it was alright. Here is the problem, they were dry this spring when the ducks should have been nesting. Then, when all of the rains came it was too late. So, everybody is saying that there are great water conditions, but it hasn't been that great all year. There is all the water and more of two years ago with 25% of the ducks. It looks better for next year, though.

To pull a Jonesor... oh never mind, I can't improve on that! :beer:


----------



## rammy1 (Sep 28, 2004)

This is the deal, (1400 miles scouting post) when I return from ND next week, I will post my results - I guarante you will be very disappointed in me - I will post where I hunted and around what towns- I also will post pictures to prove succesful hunts w/ limits. All this bull that ducks are way down is bogus - yes, the reprodution cyles may be down on ducks this year but the overall average is still way up. Because of your governing body you have forced NR to hunt zone 3 once - you forgot though it is the largest zone w/ some of the best waterfowl areas - Zone 1 is dry as a bone w/ no ducks - I have a house in zone 1- I travel your state every 2 weeks on sales calls and know alot more than most NR's. Why don't you ask someone how the youth hunt went in the Foreman area- don't lie either because I was there to witness the massacre (relatives in area). - and PS- they don't care about NR's and always welcome. Also maybe you who did poor on opener need to brushen up your duck skills and scouting?? Always hurts to blame yourself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

RAMMY U ARE A FOOL.........WE LEAVE HERE I THINK WE KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON YOU GO AHEAD AND SHOOT YOUR #@IT DUCKS........THE FACT IS THAT THE MALLARDS ARE DOWN IN NUMBER AND IT DOESNT LOOK GOOD FOR A RECOVERY, BUT U ARE A HUNTING GOD AND KEEP BEING A TYPICAL NON RES..... :withstupid: :withstupid:

HOPE THAT YOUR BOAT DOESN'T SPRING A LEAK.......THEN WHAT WOULD U DO


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

:beer: :beer: :beer: Even though I am a nr that is funny.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great stuff !!!!!!!!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Since the duck #s are down. We have decided to pack the fishing
gear and golf clubs. To me, this is a time for fun and enjoying a 
beautiful day! Nothing better than catching a few walleyes and
getting in 9 holes of golf!

Starting to get use to sand greens!

What a lovely state!

Plus, may visit a bar or two!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

where u golfing sand greens at?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Rammy,
Why the animosity. The guys are giving there honest assessment. By the way if it doesn't have a green head it doesn't take any skill.

Its a good thing I let all the teal, gadwalls and widgeon swim around the decoys on saturday so you have something to fill your limit.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

PSDC said:


> Starting to get use to sand greens!


Sand greens separate the men from the boys.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I guess I must not be much of a waterfowler, because those Gaddys, Widgeon, and Teal taste just as good as a green head to me.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Gaddy, your right, the teal do taste the best. Although they are small, they are a delicious.


----------



## rammy1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I am close to a hunting god but not quite- I thought I would stir the pot a little with my last post- Honestly though - I have never used a boat in No Dak the 10 plus years I have been coming. I actually do know duck numbers are ok in the area I hunt and also realize that we should be concerned about waterfowl numbers in ND and Minnesota. I will quit being a wise *** and I 'm not going to post where I hunted ( I am dumb at times but not that dumb)- Good luck to all this season. Please remember - eventually the duck numbers will rebound - they will rebound faster w/ some common sense from all of us hunters but mother nature will help as well in time. :beer:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Rammi,
Good to see that you came to your senses. :lol: 
But i think that it will take more than you saying that duck numbers will increase, to actually have it happen. I am afraid we are on the downhill slide and it continues to get steeper.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

How in the heck can someone shoot and hunt out a boat anyway? Besides being the most unsafe, the eliment of hiding and being unseen has got a big inpact. And I find better success in the field later in the year or my fav, pass shooting them, than in a big water situations. That is my opinion.

Over all the duck #'s are good I would say. Yes the hatch is down but we must remember on a overall timeline I believe there is no real threat to the population. We can not say the weather has no effect, because frankly I think that it is the main factor on a successful hatch.

Best of Luck! :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

the numbers might be down in ND...but the numbers hardly exsist in minnesota. I hunt here nearly everyday, 17 years old, i take time off work and school to go out and get skunked on a regular basis. and i know the R, NR bashing will never come to a stop. even tho its alot of guys from Fargo and Grand Forks who might live father away from their hunting spot than some of the guys in minnesota that pay their 110 bucks a gun to try and get a shoot. I dont know how many ducks are going to be where im headed, i was there two weeks ago but things will be totally different now. and im sorry that im going to bring my john boat along with me just because it seems soooooo wrong to go a whole weekend plus w/o it. I also apologize for shooting birds other than mallards, i go duck hunting, not mallard hunting. if i get mallards then i get mallards, im happy. if i get spoonies, then i get spoonies, and im still pretty happy, and all the mallard only guys out there should be too, because that leaves a better chance for you to do better your next time. you also have to remember, guys from minnesota are trained to shoot what ducks get in range, because our chances here are much fewer and farther between. maybe i just sound like the typical NR, showing up with a boat to shoot spoonies and gadwalls. not a real hunter, just on a vacation. this isnt so, i worship my time in north dakota, i talk with my family about it everyday of the year. i actually plan to live in north dakota within a few years because i love everything about it so much. i sit here typing this because i cant sleep, im too excited to leave tomorrow and get ready for saturday. and i am very good about scouting(the day before i mean, two weeks ago was just to pick a general area), i know how to hide, i am very good on a call, and my decoys usually get ducks in just the right spot. but then again, maybe i just havnt shot enough mallards to realize how rewarding it is to let teal and such go waiting for the big ones . i just hope that the local boys really appreciate what they have. because guys that used to hunt in minnesota and do well, can hardly do that anymore. to get birds you have to get close or into north dakota. i wish it wasnt that way, i wish we could all just wander to the pond out back behind the barn and shoot 5 greenies and a bull sprig every morning. saddly that isnt how it works. I hate getting shut out as much as the next guy, and thats why we come to ND. really if u look at it the cycle only makes sence. the human population is always on the rise, meaning more space is needed/wanted, meaning less space is available for the wildlife. and with more people with more money and bigger ideas, you end up with more out of state hunters. so of course we are on a long term downward slide. its going to be very hard to stop that. great changes in the landscape from large amounts of government and private funding are going to be needed to do that. but there are still ducks left, and the most reasonable spot for minnesota guys to find them is in nodak. so i guess i really have no conclusion for my big dumb post. and i didnt attack the subject at hand. im just trying to make things feel a little more even for the NR guys out there. good luck this weekend and this season boys, and dont forget to thank the good lord that we have ducks to hunt at all.

oh, and i live right around that alexandria I-94 exit 100, and if you had guys up from the twin citties hunting this area thinking it was nodak, dont suprised if you catch a bunch of guys signing up to post here and going insane about how poorly they did :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Good Luck Diver Sniper! Hope you have some success... Just remember to get permission if the land is posted and try not to blow the roost.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Diver
It is Great to see a youngster with your insight and passion for the sport. Hope you have good hunting.

Have a good one!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Diver, I think you should move over here. I know that I absolutely love ND primarily because of the outdoors, but there are many many many other attributes to love. The people, safe schools, and there is some opportunity if you are in the one of those fields (I am not quite yet). I could move to the cities and make much more money and have the offer sheet to prove it, but I just can't do it. Sometimes I tell myself that if I make enough money I can come back numerous times to hunt and while that is true to some extent, it isn't just being in the field that I love. I have found that I enjoy the time scouting talking to rural residents too much. I am not saying that by living in MN you are not welcome here because you are more than welcome to join my hunting party anytime, I would just love to see our state add more passionate hunters because it could only make our group stronger.

Have a great one!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Diver, we could use more of you, resident or non-resident!!! You are almost a young gandergrinder!! :lol: :lol: Good luck this weekend and be safe!! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Pretty insightful for a guy of 17. Well done.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> i sit here typing this because i cant sleep, im too excited to leave tomorrow and get ready for saturday. and i am very good about scouting(the day before i mean, two weeks ago was just to pick a general area), i know how to hide, i am very good on a call, and my decoys usually get ducks in just the right spot.


 :beer: I love posts like this one. :lol: Just plain fun to see how waterfowl can get people to loose sleep and wet their pants thinking about good times in the field or marsh. Hope you have a good one. :thumb:


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

Pass Shoot em, Come to Wisconsin and we'll show you how to hunt out of a boat. All we do here.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great post diver. we do you usually hunt in MN. we get fairly decent shoots during the season on the west side of the state.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Numbers have been disappointing west of the cities. I went hunting every morning last week except Friday. Only got 4 ducks opening weekend, 4 plus a goose Monday, let everything go by tuesday( the two dozen or so I saw), two greenheads Wed.(only saw about a dozen birds) and didn't see one thing Thurs. Weather is too nice and I think pressure pushed a lot out of state. Looked like there were a few new mallards around this morning. Been putting on about 150 miles each night and not seeing many geese. Beans are really starting to come down fast, and I have noticed an increase in corn being chopped for silage.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i usually hunt west of alexnadria, usually no more than a 15 mile radius of holmes city (check a map, cuz you probably havnt heard of it before). i did go hunting outside of donley on opener with a buddy of mine, thats another little town, its not too far from morris. we did poor that day, i left the scouting up to him cuz it was on his grandpas farm, but he never actually went scouting, so we set up totally wrong. got 9 between us second morning though, so it turned out ok.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've heard of both. i went to college in morris. there are a lot of good little pothole around there. i went out many times before and after class to shoot some birds. i also skipped class many times for the same reason.


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

This is a great site...Love to see all the haggling... I'm a NR and will be coming to the great state of ND from WY... Oh yeh and i'll be bringing a boat with a plug in it and some friends from MN.. Its pretty amazing to see all the harsh resentment going out towards NR's last I checked, the more sportsman we can have in our sport the better off our sport will be...

As for the field/boat whatever kind of hunting you do... Isn't it obvious why so many boats are forced to the water??? POSTED POSTED... Getting permission is tough nowadays... We've met some incredible/generous people in ND over the years and made quite a few friends, but realistically LEASED Land is killing us... I'm not one for the COUNTRY CLUB shoot i.e. Guided hunt... I can pack my own lunch... I'd really like to hunt for the LESSOR/LEASEES and tell them to put a plug in it...

I'd rather hunt fields most days, but I spend most of my time on the Transition sloughs and jump shootin... Anyways, where i'm going is that NR's don't have anything to offer other than some $$ to pay for hunts apparently... Not going to do it... i've been trading out field access in ID, WA, and OR for some top notch flyfishing in my area and you can't imagine that the success i've had... Its pretty simple, "treat your neighbor as you like to be treated" DON'T TRESPASS and we might see some <POSTED's> to go away...

I remember when Landowners were happy to see people keeping the birds out of their fields... :beer:

CASH IS STILL KING I GUESS!!!


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know about anyone else, but I am very greatful to be able to come up there and hunt ducks and geese. This year will be my 5th year. We have had some great years and some tough ones too. My father and brother and I have loved the hunting as well as all the residents. I just love to hunt waterfowl and I appreciate the oppurtunity to hunt in ND. 
I do practice a very selective harvest and think this is really important. Here in SW MN I hate to see Suzy Swatters. We hardly have any breeders anyhow. I will tell you that living in the Rochester area. WE SWAT SOME GEESE!!

Waterfowling should always be something we do because its our passion as well as a chance to fellowship with freinds and family. Anyone who is not respectful or inappropriate really does not understand what it means to be a passionate waterfowler. HUNT, PRESERVE,  PROTECT


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Duck numbers are way down in my area, too dry and very poor reproduction this spring. I agree, things could get much worse next year. :eyeroll:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

Numbers are down, yet I am still seeing some teal around, and some beautiful drake green wings. Even with the last cold blast. Birds should stick around till the next cold push. Hopefull she snows in oh Canada and stays above the 33 mark in NoDak!

:jammin:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Less ducks, more water. Almost every pothole has a few ducks, but not enough to hit the brakes. Scout for a field or you'll be looking at the sky all day.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Check out the latest issue of Delta Waterfowl to get the numbers on the birds...it sheds light on why we are seeing fewer birds..


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

noticed 300+ bills on a slough in central Nd last weekend and triple tjhe canadians as well and a smattering of drake widgeons....they seems to be alittle tricling come down This weekend shoul be okay See u friday oke:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Rammy 1

Get them pics yet big guy?


----------

